
Where Can You Fly? Worldwide Drone Laws Mapped - smokielad
https://hackaday.com/2017/09/26/where-can-you-fly-worldwide-drone-laws-mapped/
======
tyrw
I love technology but I'm an absolute luddite when it comes to drones.
Something about flying a 5 pound weight a few hundred feet over others' heads
really bothers me. I'd love to have this app so I can show people whenever
they're not allowed to fly near me.

